# EVERYONE CAN BE A SNIPER



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Kinda neat if you like new tech. on firearms!! Check it out.

[youtube:r6trjqfu]http://www.youtube.com/v/LvbyAcYjzlc?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:r6trjqfu]


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That site sent my antivirus into a fit. I would check your sources or just delete the link all together.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Hold the trigger and let the scope decide when to fire? I can see that training some bad habits...

Pretty neat though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> That site sent my antivirus into a fit. I would check your sources or just delete the link all together.


I changed the link to a safe link that I saw the other day. So you should be able to watch now without any security issues


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't like it. Too easy. I like ranging, reading the wind, figuring out drops, filling out my range card and squeezing the trigger. Pretty **** cool though.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

These guys did some hunting in Africa as well. Pretty dang cool at impressive distances. Won't hafta worry about many "average joes" using these for a while. Price tag is pretty astronomical. This will open up the world of military applications.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

So, really, all the shooter does is pull the trigger?

Okay. Next step = remove the shooter. Don't need him.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> So, really, all the shooter does is pull the trigger?
> 
> Okay. Next step = remove the shooter. Don't need him.


Imagine what this would do for bow hunters too! :mrgreen:

This invention honestly impresses me for military purposes, but for sportsmen.... not so much


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

This seems to be moving away from the "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" to the "That gun doesn't need no people to shoot people. Kinda neat if you ask me. I can see the anti-gunners being all up in arms about somthing like this, but when are they not right.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

A few years back I got in a heated dicussion on trail cams, and them being the downfall of hunting, soley because the hunter/scout, need not be physically present. At the end of this I threw out a line about whats next, sitting on the couch watching your drone shoot the animal for you. Look how smart I am!! How long until we have hunting shows using this technology and just like the long range shows, selling us on how THIS is hunting(shooting). Not to get preachy, but at some point WE as sportsmen are going to have to set some limits on technology. Don't think so? We have long range shows, shows on crop managment to grow deer, predator hunting with night vision, I bet within 5 years this is starting to become the "next thing" in hunting. Yeah, I know, I don't shoot flintlock, opened sighted, BUT I still have to aim AND shoot, I think this might be a place to start, you actually have to do both?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is so friggin' cool. Now if you could just add a silencer....er.....suppressor. That really is amazing technology.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

AF CYN said:


> That is so friggin' cool. Now if you could just add a silencer....er.....suppressor. That really is amazing technology.


 :lol:


----------

